# Cpu help please



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

recentently i have bought a computer and it worked perfect well like after 3 weeks of having the computer when i tried to start it back up but it said the pc os was not found and wen i unplug the cpu and plug it back up it let me llog on like normally ok and yesturday the same thing happen it said my os was not find. see before that i was on imvu which is an 3d chat and i was talkin to someone and it freezed up and when i restarted it it wouldnt start said my os was not found and then i try to unplug it like i did last time and i even left it off for a couple hours almost a day then i tried to log on this time it did sumthing diffrent it started up but it froze were it says windows sttarting up at then a blue screen will come up and it will say some numbers and letters at the top then it would say if this your first time seing this restart your computer and then it tells me to log on mydesktop and do sum otha things but i cnt even get to my desktop bcause it freezes at my start up screen sumone can u please help


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

and when it comes to the blue screen it says this
*** STOP: 0x0000007B (0x8187DB10,0xC0000032, 0x00000000, 0x000000000) INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE

and i dont know what cause this i havent installed no new drivers or anything the cpu just froze up on me and now i cant start up the cpu and i dont have any cd's


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Might be a failing hard disk, or a hard disk that simply has a loose power or interface cable.

First open up the computer and make sure the IDE/SATA cable is secure on the drive and motherboard. Then, if those are fine, take a look at this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/827480-post44.html


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

were is da ide/ sata cable located at my computer is an ibm


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you aren't familiar with the inside a computer, you might be better off taking it to a shop or a friend who is knowledgeable with computers.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

ok our shops down here really sucks they dont really know nothing bout computers if you ask me and i dont have any family or friends who knows about computers so im kinda stuck here


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Here's MS's wisdom
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/pr...serv/reskit/prork/prhd_exe_qhzo.mspx?mfr=true
Yeah, not much help, although the part about going in to Recovery Console and running chkdsk worked for me when my W2K did the same thing a few years ago.
Take a look at this webpage for pictures of the ribbon cable and power plug referred to by Matt

The first thing I'd try - after checking the connections - is the chkdsk procedure. You may want to grab someone who can help you. I really struggled with it, because you have to enter the exact right commands in the MS-DOS environment and it didn't go down exactly like the guides described...


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

How do i get to the recovery console or is it on a cd or something


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It is on your Windows CD.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307654


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

wow well there goes my computer i dont even have a cd and i know they are expensive


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can borrow a CD to install the recovery console.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Uhm... asking the obvious, but did anyone notice that the poster mentions "winme" as the operating system? (below the avatar)?

Dat_gurl_keke: Do you have (perhaps from a previous computer) floppy disks to boot your computer from? If not do you have access to another, working, computer (friends, relatives)?

Admins: Is it allowed here to upload a floppy image in exe form? If so, then I could upload a floppy image, Dat_gurl_keke could create a boot floppy and we could continue from there (see if we can access the drive from the DOS command-prompt...)


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

RichardIII said:


> Uhm... asking the obvious, but did anyone notice that the poster mentions "winme" as the operating system? (below the avatar)?


So what's your point? Is the Recovery Console not available in Me? I saw the reference to "winme" but it was posted here so...

After re-reading this, I'm thinking hardware. keke, where did you get this PC? If you bought it used, betcha the problems you're having are what prompted the previous owner to sell it.
I'm just gonna say what I'd do, knowing that some of this won't be feasible for you without more help. I'd start by taking the case off, then restarting and looking for dead fans, especially the CPU heatsink fan. Are they all spinning? If not, replace. If yes, turn it off & blow out all the dust. Then I'd run it for a few minutes to warm up the CPU, shut it down, and disassemble the CPU heatsink. Clean the old thermal pad off and apply fresh Arctic Silver.
Put it back together and see what happens. Still failing? I'd swap the power supply out with a known-good one and try again.
Replace the little CMOS battery on the motherboard. Probly overdue if it's never been done. Try again.
Still giving trouble? I'd run memtest to check for failing memory sticks.

After that I'm not sure what I'd do :sigh: Would probably run a Linux Live CD and see if it crashes. If the PC crashes while running the LiveCD that's a clear signal you've still got hardware problems. However, if it seems to run fine that does NOT entirely rule out hardware. I used a MEPIS LiveCD to get personal data off a guy's laptop. The LiveCD ran fine and we retrieved his stuff before wiping the drive and reinstalling Me. The problems didn't go away. I ran memtest and one of his memory sticks failed miserably. Windows Me ran (very slowly) with just the one remaining stick of memory, then went sideways again with the suspect stick back inside, so we knew the memory stick was bad.
having added that caveat, if you're able to run the LiveCD for an hour or two with no problems then that would indicate (not prove) problems with the Windows operating system. 

You know what, maybe running a Linux LiveCD should be moved to the top of my to-do list. But I've got a stack of them right here and am familiar with the process. If keke's never messed with a Linux LiveCD that might be a different story. Oh, and a LiveCD won't run correctly with less than 256 RAM so that'd be something to check beforehand.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Bartender said:


> So what's your point? Is the Recovery Console not available in Me? I saw the reference to "winme" but it was posted here so...


My point is that I'm not aware of a recovery console in Windows Milennium Edition (ME)...



> After re-reading this, I'm thinking hardware. keke, where did you get this PC? If you bought it used, betcha the problems you're having are what prompted the previous owner to sell it.


Could be, but for the time being I'm with TMATT, assuming that it is a "soft" problem...



> I'm just gonna say what I'd do, knowing that some of this won't be feasible for you without more help. I'd start by taking the case off, then restarting and looking for dead fans, especially the CPU heatsink fan. Are they all spinning? If not, replace. If yes, turn it off & blow out all the dust. Then I'd run it for a few minutes to warm up the CPU, shut it down, and disassemble the CPU heatsink. Clean the old thermal pad off and apply fresh Arctic Silver.
> Put it back together and see what happens. Still failing? I'd swap the power supply out with a known-good one and try again.
> Replace the little CMOS battery on the motherboard. Probly overdue if it's never been done. Try again.
> Still giving trouble? I'd run memtest to check for failing memory sticks.


Sound advises, but I'd try to see whether it can be fixed in an easier way first...



> After that I'm not sure what I'd do :sigh: Would probably run a Linux Live CD and see if it crashes. If the PC crashes while running the LiveCD that's a clear signal you've still got hardware problems. However, if it seems to run fine that does NOT entirely rule out hardware. I used a MEPIS LiveCD to get personal data off a guy's laptop. The LiveCD ran fine and we retrieved his stuff before wiping the drive and reinstalling Me. The problems didn't go away. I ran memtest and one of his memory sticks failed miserably. Windows Me ran (very slowly) with just the one remaining stick of memory, then went sideways again with the suspect stick back inside, so we knew the memory stick was bad.
> having added that caveat, if you're able to run the LiveCD for an hour or two with no problems then that would indicate (not prove) problems with the Windows operating system.


But wiping it is not an option since Dat_gurl_keke doesn't seem to have a CD of the operating system, but what could be done from a Rescue CD (or any bootable medium) is run a checkdisk on the hard disk to see if something is wrong there, and possibly correct it... A hardware test, would be next in my list of "to do's" 



> You know what, maybe running a Linux LiveCD should be moved to the top of my to-do list. But I've got a stack of them right here and am familiar with the process. If keke's never messed with a Linux LiveCD that might be a different story. Oh, and a LiveCD won't run correctly with less than 256 RAM so that'd be something to check beforehand.


Sounds good, I hope keke will reply soon.. then we'll know.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

there is no recovery console in me


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Apparently keke is running W2K
http://www.techsupportforum.com/microsoft-support/windows-2000-pro-nt-workstation-support/1681


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Link results in a "404" Page not found.

Keke, what *are* you running? ME, or W2K???


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

im am currently running w2k and yes i do have access to another computer and i also have question can i just use a diffrent hard drive like i have another one


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can, but apon installing it and booting, you will get a BSOD. You will need to run a repair install after putting the new hard disk in.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

so that meanz im going to need a cd for that and if i do install the new hard drive will this problem be solved


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yes. You should familiarize yourself with the insides of a computer before installing a new hard drive.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

It would not necessarilly mean a BSOD if Keke would try to clone the HDD to a different one; there are very good cloning tools available, and since the system is the same system it was intended to run on, I don't see a problem.

Bartender's idea of using a Linux live CD in a modified version, being: Using a Linux based rescue CD with a clone program on board should work. 

However, Keke, TheMatt's advise to get some knowledge about the inner works of a computer, and especially how Hard Disks are connected AND configured (by means of so called "jumpers") is a sound advise, since you will have to do it yourself.

The next step would be getting acquainted with the Linux environment, and especially the clone tool; and then... mount the second disk as the 'slave' disk in your computer, boot from the Linux CD, start the cloning tool, and clone your hard disk to the second disk. Turn off the computer after this has been done successfully, disconnect the first drive, connect the second one in its place (and change the jumper setting to 'master') and then start the system without the CD... 

Keke, if this sounds too much 'geek' for your taste; then asking someone from a computer club could bring some help for you...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If the new hard disk was from another system and already had an OS on it, it would BSOD.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Again: Not necessarilly; I did quite some cloning with Acronis TrueImage lately and the target disks had all kinds of stuff on it... however no problem. This could be different however for other tools, I can't speak for those... Perhaps it would be a good idea to completely wipe the disk with DNAN prior to cloning!

BTW: Why can't I use the special formatting options in "Advanced replying"? PM me if you have a solution!


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

ok im confused now yes the hard disk came from anotha computer and the computer it came from was runiing windows xp but i dont get where the linxu cd and evey thing come from i think i know the inside of my computer a little bit im not no computer wiz or any thign but im not understanding what your asking me to do and whats a bsod


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Dat_gurl_keke said:


> ok im confused now yes the hard disk came from anotha computer and the computer it came from was runiing windows xp but i dont get where the linxu cd and evey thing come from i think i know the inside of my computer a little bit im not no computer wiz or any thign but im not understanding what your asking me to do and whats a bsod


I would obtain a new hard disk and a Windows disk. If the hard disk is blank, any Windows disk will do. If it has Windows on it, make sure you have a disk of the exact version that is already on the hard disk.

BSOD = Blue Screen of Death. A wonderful fatal operating system error produced by Windows.




RichardIII said:


> BTW: Why can't I use the special formatting options in "Advanced replying"? PM me if you have a solution!


Go to: User CP > Edit Options > Miscellaneous Options (bottom) > Select Standard Editor - Extra formating control


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

so i have 2 get disk


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yes. But make sure it is the right disk.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

how much thats goin to cost


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can borrow a Windows disk and use your current product key as long as the disk you are borrowing is the exact same version (For example only a Windows XP Pro disk can be used to repair or reinstall Windows XP Pro). Did your system come preinstalled with Windows on it?

Windows XP Home is now around $200, but you can get an upgrade version for $100. The problem will be proving you had Windows 2k because it is on a likely failing hard disk and you don't have a Windows 2k disk (it will ask for one).


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

everyone i kno with a computer dosent have a cd and i already spent way to much money on the computer didnt know i was going to have to buy cd's 2 im just going to leave the computer alone then im paying all this money and for what nothing it get real frustrating


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Keke,

Like TheMatt wrote, you can borrow a CD with the *exact* same version of the operating system (W2K) you are using. If you look at the computer's case, is there a green Microsoft label on it? If so, write down de combination of characters and digits; you'll be needing that when reinstalling the operating system. Another question: Can you contact the shop, or person, you bought the computer from to get a CD?

Yeah, I know that nowadays you get a "Product Restore CD" in stead of a real operating system CD, or no CD at all (you have to burn your own)...

TheMatt: Is it allowed here to upload an exe? (I asked that before) I could upload a floppy with NTFS R/W capabilities, and we could go from there.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

keke -
One thing you need to understand - a Windows 2000 CD is a Windows 2000 CD. Windows 2000 CD's were sold over the years with Service Packs 1 thru 4 included as time went by, and it'd be great to find one with SP4 included. But apart form the SP question, they're all the same.

The thing that makes your installation unique (and legal in Microsoft's eyes) is that shiny little metallic sticker that Richard refers to. Look for it on the side or back or bottom of the PC. It should have 25 characters that look something like this - 
A39XZ 56CVB 29DXY 37FKL EGC4V
If you have that, then we can assume a legal copy of Windows 2000 was installed to that PC at some time in the past. It would not be illegal for you to get your hands on a Windows 2000 CD and try to repair or re-install the operating system.

However, you indicated you couldn't find ANYONE with a genuine Windows CD. That reminds me, it would have to be a real true Windows CD, not a "Windows 2000 Recovery CD" from a Dell or HP or some other big brand PC.

The Linux advice is sound, but I don't think there's any way you'd be able to get thru all the steps. There are too many of them, and you'd have to have some idea which way to go at each one.

I don't know what the rest of the guys think, but I think you need some hands-on help.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

the only cd i can find is an hp officejet cd an a bios driver cd's mayb i should just buy a new computer


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

keke -
Some questions

#1) How are you communicating with us? Do you have another PC at your house? 

#2) What OS is it running? 

#3) Is it connected to a broadband connection or dial-up?

#4) You mentioned earlier you could find nobody to help you. There's nobody who likes to tinker with PC's and has a few hours to spend on yours?

#5) What can you tell us about your broken PC? Brand? Age? Any changes or additional parts added?

I think the problem is fixable, and I'd hate to see you buy another PC just cause this one isn't working. However, if nobody is available to help you, you can't find a genuine Windows CD, you don't have broadband to download a Linux OS, and your familiarity with the inner workings of PC's is somewhat limited, I just don't see much chance of getting it working via a forum.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

Yes im currently using another computer thats at my house my broke computer is and ibm i really dont know how old it is and yes im using broadband and the computer im using now is using windows 98 and no i havent added any parts the last thing i remeber doing on my computer before it froze i was on imvu which is an 3d chat community or what ever and on my old computer i did have someone to come out and fix it but they just made it worster then what it was so i dont trust them


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

and like what is linux is it an os and is it good as windows


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Dat_gurl_keke said:


> and like what is linux is it an os and is it good as windows


Many will say Linux is better and many will say its not as good. It is really a matter of personal preference. My personal opinion is that it is certainly as stable as Windows XP/2000 if not more stable, but the lack of hardware support in the form of drivers makes Windows still necessary on my computer.

Take this test here and see which distro is right for you:
http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

So is there any way i can get the linux os on my broken computer


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Linux is free, and you can download it and replace Windows with it. Your hardware is OK, so it will work.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

Where can i download it at and how can i make the cd


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

o yea and i found this ultimate boot cd that i would have to download and i just want to know if this would work and if it does how will i b able to make the cd 
http://www.download.com/Ultimate-Bo...208.html?part=dl-UltimateB&subj=dl&tag=button


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

keke -
That's why I asked about broadband. If you have it, that changes everything. I'll state this right up front - if you don't have a bit of a sense of adventure trying out Linux would not be advisable.

Having said that, Linux has made huge strides in ease of use in the last two years. Huge. If you have broadband, and you find that Linux recognizes your printer/scanner/digital camera/ etc. you could find yourself going, "Gosh, why didn't I try this before?"

You'll need at least one 700 MB CD. Not 650's. It'd be better to have a few in case you make a few mistakes or want to try a few different versions of Linux. 

PCLOS is a user-friendly OS. Look for the nearest US server to you. 
Ubuntu or Kubuntu are both great choices. Ubuntu has momentum right now what with Dell starting to offer PC's pre-loaded with Ubuntu.
You'll see different downloads for i-386, AMD64, and PowerPC. You want the i-386 version. 

Once you've finished the download, burn the .iso to a CD SLOWLY (2X to 4X burn speed, not 24X or whatever the burn utility tries to go to) and make sure that you don't just copy the data. You need to tell your CD burner software to convert the .iso to a bootable CD. This is easy to do, but people get confused over this all the time. You might want to tell us what burner software you have (Nero, Adaptec, Sony NTI, etc.), and someone can tell you what to do. There are also free burner utilities that make the job easy. ImgBurn is one of them. 

If your download was intact, and if you burned the CD correctly, you'll end up with a LiveCD. You tell your PC to boot from the CD (you know how to do that in BIOS, right?), then restart the PC, toss the CD in the tray, and let the CD spin up. Ooh, ooh, do you have at least 256 MB of RAM? The LiveCD's will tax your system a bit and without enuf RAM the PC will choke.

You know what? With broadband, all you have to lose is a CD or three and some time wasted. Just try it, ask questions as you go if you have to (you're covering ground already trod by thousands of others, so the answers are easily obtained) and hopefully we can get you to trying out the LiveCD. A LiveCD is an amazing thing...you can take Linux out for a test-drive without making any changes to your computer. It runs from the CD. You can see how it works, go online, try to identify your printer, plug in your digital camera, etc. If everything seems to work, and you've decided it's not worth it to try and fix W2K, you just click on the "install" icon and let Linux take over the HDD.
Or, depending on the size of your HDD, you can leave the Windows partition alone in case you think you might get back to it. It's just that letting Linux write to the entire drive is so much simpler.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try running from a linux disk before installing to see how you like it
http://www.hungrypenguin.net/downloads.html
knoppix is one i have tried


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi, dai, thanks for the input. 
I don't want to push keke toward ditching Windows when it's probly fixable, but considering the situation (no Windows CD, no geeks immediately available in the neighborhood to help out, the OP is not very competent with the tasks that we're suggesting, and the presence of broadband) trying out a Lnux distro or two seems like one reasonable alternative.

If it were me, I wouldn't spend any money on that old IBM before I got a better idea of what was wrong. 
Besides, if the LiveCD runs, then keke could 
1) rescue personal data (.jpg's, mp3's, etc.) off the Windows partition
2) depending of course on whether the PC has 256 RAM or more, just watching how the LiveCD runs will tell us something about the PC, whether there seem to be hardware problems, etc.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

Ok yes i have the cd's and yes the computer that im using is using broad band and so does mines now can someone walk me through the steps on downloading the os to the cd i dont want to mess up truing to do it myself


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Still need to know how much RAM your broken PC has. What's the exact model? There has to be an identifier somewhere - on the back, underneath, something that says "IBM ##"...
EDIT: It'd be good to know your video card too...Intel or Nvidia is good, ATI can be a pain. Well, we'll know after you make a LiveCD.

Tell you what. aysiu has put a lot of work into his guides. Here's his psychocats homepage and here's his step-by-step directions for burning a CD. This is for Ubuntu.

I didn't use bittorrent because I was using someone else's computer to download my copies and you don't have to either. It's up to you. He gives directions for getting a good free burning program, as well as links to instructions for Nero and Roxio. And the advice for checking the md5 is good too. But if you don't want to do that you could just try running the CD and see if it works.

Once you've made a CD of one distro (that's what they call different Linux versions) it's pretty easy to make others. I couldn't find a step-by-step for PCLOS.

If you find you just can't make one, post back. Betcha someone would be willing to send you a couple of finished CD's. Then all you'd need to do is know how to go into BIOS and tell the PC to boot from the CD drive.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

ok i was doing that step by step thing with that psychocats website or whatever and when i was following the steps when i had to download the torrent file and open it with torrent it said not enough disk space try anoter location something like that so i guess im not going to be able to make the cd

And on my computer the only imformation i could find was 


IBM 
Etl Id: 60 10 10, 6280
input 
hz:47-83
100v-127v/6.5A
200v-240v/3.5A
2276-1826687

Im sorri if that doesnt help any


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Download Everest from my sig and create a full report with the Report wizard. Save it in either HTML or Text Format. Click Go Advanced and scroll down to the Manage Attachements button. Click that and use it to attach your report.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

Report.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thats an older computer. I would look at something like DSL or Xubuntu. Debian would also work OK.

Xubuntu would be the easiest to install & use.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

but thats not my computer report its the report for the computer that im using to talk to you


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

keke -
Matt wanted you to run it on the broken PC. I was gonna suggest Belarc (a similar program) but figured if you couldn't get to a desktop you wouldn't be able to run it.
Matt, keke won't be able to run Everest, will he/she?

I'm under the assumption that unless the package can run from BUIOS it ain't gonna run


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

On UBCD from my sig, run PC-Config under Other Tools (System Information) and make a note of the CPU (processor), RAM, (memory), and hard disk drive.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

i didnt get what you asked run pc-config from where


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

well i think i found how much ram it has well this all the information i found 

128.0mb of ram 
system resources:66% free 
file system:32-bit 
virtual memory:32-bit


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

keke -
You're between a rock and a hard spot. We've already discussed the obstacles that exist as far as getting your broken PC running. If your last post was regarding the broken PC, you don't have enuf RAM in it to run a LiveCD. You could still download an "alternate install" CD, but then you don't get to test-drive Linux. An alternate install CD will run on less RAM, but it just installs Linux without letting you test-drive it. 
The easiest thing to do would be to find some extra RAM and put it in the broken PC.
Some other options come to mind, but most of 'em are too complicated. I looked back quickly thru your posts...did you ever confirm whether you found the shiny metallic sticker with the 25-character key code? If you do, tell us what's written on there. It'll say "Windows 2000" if that's what you have. I'm not sure if it would say SP1 thru SP4 or not. 
About the only realistic option I see is for some kind soul to send you a copy of their Windows 2000 CD, and I'm not sure if saying that is going to send the moderators into a fit. If you have a legal key code, you could then re-install. Or try to repair. 
Here's the thing - if you do have a hardware problem, such as a dying power supply, all of this will be for naught and you'd be starting the problem-solving over again anyway.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

no that's not the ram to my broken computer its the ram to the computer im using ok and i had to stickers on there one was windows me and the other was windows 2000 but im going to use the windoows 2000 one and it says 

windows 2000 professional 1-2 CPU
product key:
then thers some number under this thing that look like a whol bunch of linesand the numbers are
00019-068-536-976
then sum other number which are


and i was wondering what kind of linux is this i was just wondering if i could get it well i think itz linux

http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=849&slide=8


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey, I asked TSF to remove your product key code from the above post. You don't want to advertise that.
So, if someone wanted to send you a copy of their W2K CD, you could try to repair or re-install, using that 25 character key code if re-installing. If you re-installed then you'd probly have to do some searching around for drivers and such, which you'll probably find to be confusing. If you tried a repair, some of the folks here could probly walk you thru it.

I've heard of Sabayon, and some folks have mentioned that they liked it. I don't know anything about it. Is there some specific reason you think you might like it over the more popular distros such as Ubuntu or Mint or PCLOS? Here's Sabayon's download page
http://www.sabayonlinux.org/mod/mirrors/
If you don't know how much RAM you have in the broken PC, you could always try to download/burn a Linux LiveCD and run it. If you don't have enuf RAM you'll find out soon enuf.
Also, try ignoring the bittorent stuff. Just download the .iso like you would any other file. I don't know why you got the error message on your working PC but the Everest report indicated you have the space on the HDD.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

i found out on my pc that i have 512 mb of ram on the broken computer and also the processor on the broken computer is pentium roman numeral 3 and active video is intel(r) 815 chipset video BI


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, OK, we're making some progress.
So the broken PC has 512 RAM? That's good as far as running a LiveCD. And it's a Pentium III? Probably somewhere between 600 MHz to 1 GHz. Linux should work fine on the standard Intel video chipset. It sounds like a good candidate to me.

Have you taken another shot at downloading a Linux distro? Without the bittorrent program?
Ubuntu would probly be the easiest download for you because they've already checked off the right choices on this webpage...
http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
You want Ubuntu 7.04, and you want it for standard personal computer. Pick a site near you and start the download.
Once you have the download, aysiu's advice for how to burn it to a CD is valid. Once you've made one CD, others will be easier. Like PCLOS.

Oh, yeah, go to the internet with your good PC and look up "ubuntu" on youtube. There are videos which show you exactly how to go thru the install steps if you decide to do that.

I'm still a bit nervous about steering you toward Linux when your Windows install is probly fixable. But Ubuntu or PCLOS or MEPIS or Mint or Sabayon oughta run fine on your PC. And if you like Linux at all, you'll love the freedom that comes with it. No more worries about activation codes or doing something Microsoft might not like. I've tried out several Linux OS'es. It's such fun to try out new ones after being scared to do anything to my PC because of Microsoft.
If you do go down this path, definitely run Linux from the CD and dink around with it some. It'll run much slower from the CD than when it's installed on your HDD, so don't be alarmed if it seems slow!
If you wanted to hold onto your Windows installation in case someone comes along to help out, and you had a little spare money laying around, you could buy a second HDD, either used or new. Take the one with Windows on it out of the PC and put the second one in. Install Linux to that one. Replacing HDD's is pretty simple and there are tons of guides.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry for not being here the last couple of days, email notification doesn't seem to work properly...

Would be interesting to know at first whether the file system on the broken system is FAT32, or NTFS... that would make things a lot easier in matters of data recovery, and perhaps even repair.

Keke, from the other (the Windows 98) computer, do you have a boot floppy? If so, please try the following:

1. Put the boot floppy in the broken system,
2. Turn it on
3. If we are lucky this will work in one go, and your screen will say:

*Loading Windows '98*

4. If this is the case, you will end up in a black screen with white characters saying:

A:>_ (where the last character is blinking)

5. Now type:

*C:* and press enter 

6. If you got an error doing so, ok... stop here; if not, continue

7. The line with the blinking character should look like:

C:>_ now; if that is true, then type:

dir (and press the enter key)

8. If you see a lot of stuff scrolling over your screen, then this is great, and we could give it a try to repair (in case it is a "soft" error) from the DOS-prompt; if you got an error in step 5. then two things could be going on:

a. You have the NTFS file-system installed, which can be read by Win98, or
b. You have an "hard" error on the hard disk, in which case reinstalling/repairing won't work.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

So when i download this os and burn it to the computer and put it in my broken computer will this os fix my broken computer problem and how do i go into the bios to boot the computer from the cd


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

o yea and i have another question if i install linux and buy a windows cd cant i just install that over linux


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Keke



Dat_gurl_keke said:


> So when i download this os and burn it to the computer and put it in my broken computer will this os fix my broken computer problem and how do i go into the bios to boot the computer from the cd


You had several questions in the above, let's answer them one by one:

1. Yes and No; the Live CD (or BootCD) has all tools on board to check your computer and hard disk and, if there are what I call "soft" errors on the hard disk, to repair these. But the CD itself won't cure the problem, you will have to do a few things yourself when you booted from it.

2. Most of the time this is told upon boot time (for instance: 'Press Del to enter Setup'); my Toshiba says "F12 for Menu", so the best thing is to boot the system and see what it says. When in the BIOS go into the Advancewd settings, or Chipset settings, and look out for something in the order of "Boot Sequence", go in there and change it so that the first boot device is youe CDROM drive. Then exit with save (usually F10) and before you answer "Y" to the question whether you are sure, please insert the LiveCD/BootCD into the drive, so it will be present when needed.



Dat_gurl_keke said:


> o yea and i have another question if i install linux and buy a windows cd cant i just install that over linux


No way; Linux uses a different file system and any Windows and the Linux file system won't work together. But you don't have to install the contents of the LiveCD/Boot CD on your hard disk, all programs on these can be started from the CD(s).

BTW: Did you do what I asked in my previous post? If yes, what was the result???

I hope this cleared the matter a bit for you.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

no the windows 98 computer doesnt have a boot cd im going to buy all this stuff one day now i see thaat all thats useful


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Keke,



Dat_gurl_keke said:


> no the windows 98 computer doesnt have a boot cd im going to buy all this stuff one day now i see thaat all thats useful


No, bootCDs came into use as of Windows 2000 I believe. You should use a bootable Windows 98 floppy; and set the boot device in BIOS (see previous post) to 3.5" Floppy Disk. Then do (or try) the things I asked two posts back. Please report back what the results were (even if you got errors)...


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

i dont have any floppy disk though


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Keke



Dat_gurl_keke said:


> i dont have any floppy disk though


There should be one with the Windows '98 CD. But if you have an empty floppy, you can create one:

1. Insert the floppy in the drive of the W98 system.
2. Start Windows (not Internet) Explorer.
3. In the tree on the left of the windows, *right-click* on the A-drive
4. From the menu that pops up, select _*Format*_
5. A new window will be opened, select "Bootable floppy",
6. Click on the [Format]-button

After the floppy has been formatted, close the format program, close the Windows Explorer, take the disk out, and insert it in the broken system; proceed as described before.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

well i will try that when i get a floppy disk o and i finish downloading the ubuntu linux os thing and i dont wear to get a cd burning program from the infra one or whatever it was dont run on windows 98 and i just cant find a free one o yea i know this dont have anything to do with this but i was just wondering did imvu run on linux


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

ok i downloading this cd/dvd and iso burinin program it's called cute cd dvd burner and when i try to burn the iso to the cd it always say drive d: not ready please insert a writable disk and i do have a blank cd in there so i dont know whats wrong ots a cd-r 52x 700 MB/80 min. compact disc recordable hp invert


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Keke,

Cute CD/DVD is not free, it is a free download and is shareware. A few really free ones:

Express Burn- http://www.nch.com.au/burn/index_b.html
(download the top one, *not* the plus version)

BurnAtOnce - http://www.burnatonce.com/downloads/


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

ok i think i downloaded the cd it said it was downloaded but i cant boot it from da cd i dont see no option saying boot from cd o yea and can sumone please answer my question i just wanna kno can i still download imvu using linux


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

Dat_gurl_keke said:


> ok i think i downloaded the cd it said it was downloaded but i cant boot it from da cd i dont see no option saying boot from cd o yea and can sumone please answer my question i just wanna kno can i still download imvu using linux


You *don't* have something like "Boot from CD", or "CDROM001 (brand of your CD-drive) in your BIOS settings??? Could you write down the boot options that are listed in BIOS and post them here?

Also, did you boot from a W98 bootable floppy and did what I asked several times now?

Keke, remote support without voice contact is though, only relying on the posts here, and given the fact that the difference in time between you and me (-6 hours) doesn't work to our advantage either, but we can get there; but you need to follow instructions, otherwise it becomes impossible!

As for IMVU: Wait with that; we are trying to get your W2K going, remember? Downloading a chat client is not on top of the list of priorities at the moment; I think getting the system up and running again is... Don't you agree?


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

Intel(r) boot agent version 4.0.22
Setup menu

Network boot protocol
1.PXE(preboot executive enviorment)
2.RPL(remote program load)

Boot order 
1.use bios setup boot order

Configuration utility setup:

system summary 
Product data
Device and i/o ports
start option
Date and time
system security
advanced setup
power management

thats all in my setup and the options under configuration utility setup they have choices under them so o and i dont have and win98 floppy disk and i dont have any floppy disk to make one


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Keke,

Now we are getting somewhere; could you go into that BIOS again, open *Start options* and look for the "Boot Sequence" settings there, if not there, go back to the BIOS main-menu and open "Advanced Settings" and look for them in there? If you can't find them please post the options that *are* available in these options...

BTW: If you find them, and it says "Network boot" (or "Boot from Network") as the first option, then please report that; it may be of importance if this is the case...

BTW: What brand is this computer?



Dat_gurl_keke said:


> Intel(r) boot agent version 4.0.22
> Setup menu
> 
> Network boot protocol
> ...


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

Start option:
keyboard numlock state
keyboard speed
diskette operation
keyboardless operation mode
power on self test
power on logos
option keys display
network boot prompt 
power on status
virus detection
and all them option are enable or disable

Advanced setup:
pci control 
plug and play control
processor control 

and my computer information

product data:
machine type model:6578tau
flash eeprom revision levelikt37aus
boot block revision leveli31a
and it's also an ibm


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Keke!

OKay, so you have an IBM A40, I had hope to find the user manual on-line, but unfortunately that was available. So you and I will have to work together to find things out.

The information you posted doesn't help much at this moment... Could you check out the Device options in your system's (the broken one) BIOS? Since the boot agent mentions "Use BIOS setup boot order", there must be a way to change that order... You only must find it.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

i dnt have a device option just device and i/o port


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Keke!



Dat_gurl_keke said:


> i dnt have a device option just device and i/o port


You *do*, but you never got any further than the main menu, I guess. BTW: I did find both the technical manual and the user manual for your system! You will have to use the arrow keys on your keyboard while you are in the BIOS; I will make them available to you (and others) later; they are in PDF-format.

Now go down by using the arrow keys (I assume there will be a slight change of color, or intensity, when you do to indicate on which option you are. You'll have to go down to the "Startup Options", then press Enter... Then:

1. Select Start Options and press Enter.
2. Select Startup Sequence and press Enter.
3. Make your selections and press Esc until you return to the Configuration/Setup Utility program menu.
4. Select Save Settings from the Configuration/Setup Utility menu and press
Enter. Then press Esc and follow the instructions on the screen to exit from
the Configuration/Setup Utility program.

Tell me (us) what the first and second startup devices are.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

1.diskette drive o 
2.cd rom


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Keke,



Dat_gurl_keke said:


> 1.diskette drive o
> 2.cd rom


OKAY! This is starting to look like something. Change option #1 for the time being in "Hard Disk Drive", press the Escape-key on your keyboard, then go to the "Save Settings" option in the BIOS' main menu. If it asks whether you sure, answer "Y" (or "Yes"). The computer should reboot now; please let us know the results...


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

no them the chioces i pick eitha or like i have to have it on eitha cd rom or diskette drive dis but not both


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Keke, hello again.

First something different: I have extreme problems understanding your English, especially the line below makes no real sense to me; although I have lived in your country, please keep in mind that I am used to my own language here...



Dat_gurl_keke said:


> no them the chioces i pick eitha or like i have to have it on eitha cd rom or diskette drive dis but not both


I "think" you try to tell me that there is no option for booting from a hard disk, am I correct? If not please try to explain it to me in plain English, thanks in advance!


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

well never mind ok dont i suppose 2 say boot from cd rom well if thats what i suppose 2 do it still doesnt do nothing mayb i didnt burn it to the cd right and if thats the case i requested for a free one day will send me but still it said the cd was created but yea can you please give me da step by step process on booting it from the cd


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Keke; hello again,



Dat_gurl_keke said:


> well never mind ok dont i suppose 2 say boot from cd rom well if thats what i suppose 2 do it still doesnt do nothing mayb i didnt burn it to the cd right and if thats the case i requested for a free one day will send me but still it said the cd was created but yea can you please give me da step by step process on booting it from the cd


You're talking about the LiveCD, or a "System Rescue CD"??? Please tell me where you got it, and with what program you burned the CD (it might not support bootable CDs).

Keke, I told you before that remote support by forum posts is quite difficult, and it becomes next to impossible if the person on the other end (in this case that is you) doesn't cooperate. Now I will ask one more time, and I expect a clear answer to this question:

<b>Can you set the first startup device in BIOS to "Hard Disk Drive"? Yes, or No?</b>

If you can then set it to that option, press the [Esc]-key on your keyboard, save the settings from the BIOS main-menu, and let the computer reboot. Report back what happened...


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

ok no i cant set the start up device to hard disk drive only hard dis 0 and when i do that then restart the computer it goes to something that says 1962 no operating system found and i used express burn to make the cd


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

o and i got the download were i downloading the .iso for th cd from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Dat_gurl_keke said:


> ok no i cant set the start up device to hard disk drive only hard dis 0 and when i do that then restart the computer it goes to something that says 1962 no operating system found and i used express burn to make the cd


OKAY, the Hard Disk 0 makes sense, computer start counting at zero, so that is the first (and only) hard disk in the system.

Error 1962; from the technical manual:
_Hard disk drive boot error
A hard disk drive boot error (error codes 1962 and I999030X) can have the
following causes.
Cause Action
The start-up drive is not in the boot sequence in
configuration.
Check the configuration and ensure the start-up
drive is in the boot sequence.
No operating system installed on the boot drive. Install an operating system on the boot drive.
The boot sector on the start-up drive is corrupted. The drive must be formatted, do the following:
1. Attempt to access and recover (back-up) the
failing hard disk drive.
2. Using the operating systems programs, format
the hard disk drive.
3. Go to “Preparing the hard disk drive for use”
on page 43.
The drive is defective. Replace the hard disk drive._

OK, now we come to something I already I have asked you *three* times, but still haven't got an answer from you on: number 1 in the list above: Did you try to get access to that hard disk drive by using a Windows '98 boot floppy? (You may have to set the first boot device to "Floppy" in the BIOS first).

If you need instructions on how to make a bootable floppy under Windows '98, they are in one of my replies, scroll down a few and write them down, make the floppy, and boot the defective system from that floppy... that at least should work, then do the following:

1. Type "C:" (without the quotes) and press the [Enter]-key.
*If you get an error, stop here and report back*, if not, continue.
2. Type "dir" (again, without quotes) and press the [Enter]-key
*if you get an error, stop here and report back*
3. If a lot of data scrolls over your screen, then this is good, at least there
is something on the disk. Report this too, then we will proceed with the
next step.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Dat_gurl_keke said:


> o and i got the download were i downloading the .iso for th cd from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download


OKAY, well as far as I can tell (I went to the manufacturer's site) Express Burn *can't* burn bootable CDs, sorry... my bad.

I will go to the link you provided, download the image, download one of the programs I advised earlier, and then burn the CD and test it; I will report back here.

_Added:_ The folks at Ubuntu advise "Infra Recorder", a free and Open Source program to burn the CD with; you can find info on this at  this link

The "Infra Recorder" program can be downloaded from  This link (Windows '98 version) 

_ End of addition. _

But *first* you try to boot from a floppy as described in my previous reply!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

whatswiththat said:


> somtimes thease things are not as serious as they look i sugest you unplugged evrey thing and just have your ac plugged in to lap top then start up and see what happens


Hmmm, I don't know... boot failures usually don't go away when you cut the power and reboot... and ehhh, Keke's system is not a laptop as far as I know, unless you have a fairly big lap; an IBM A40 is a desktop... believe me!.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, it seems this thread died all over sudden.

Nevertheless, I will fulfill a promise that I made, and I will post the manuals of the A40 in PDF-format.

I can't upload the Technical Maintenance Manual, because of the file limits here; anyone who wants this manual, please drop me a PM.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

im sorry havent been here in a while i was busy helping out someone o and about that floppy disk thing like when i tried goin through the steps you told me to do and when i press c: some error comes up


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Keke!

Good to see that you are still alive.

Could you please be more specific regarding the errors when accessing drive C:??

When reporting back to a technical support forum like this, always mention the errors if there are any!!!


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

well i run and type n dri and then it said sorry dir or none of opponents doesnt exist something like that


----------



## hammil (Jun 26, 2007)

Going from your blue screen error, enter the bios setup (look at the first screen and hold down the key it says to) and go to boot setup. Make sure that the internal hard drive is at the top of the list.

Hamish :grin:


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

yes ok my computer is working now i had told them to send me a linux cd and it arrive 2day and i put da cd in and it worked ok i like linux so far but i just want to know how do i make the words bigger because like the words are 2 small


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

o yea and how come when i try to download myspace im or imvu i get this message

Cannot open /home/ubuntu/Desktop/MySpaceIM_Setup.exe: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can't open .exe's from within Linux. I don't know much about IM in MySpace, but there are various chat programs for Linux that cover all different messenger services. In KDE I use Kopete.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

well i made my decision to install unix only problem is it want let me install it like when i get to question number 4 or 5 it says prepare disk space and it only got one choice under that which is manual then i click foward and it says prepare partitions and aint no choiches there and when i try to click foward this message comes up 

No root file system is defined.

Please correct this from the partitioning menu. 

so what should i do


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It sounds like you don't have any unpartitioned space to format ext3 on.

Do this keke:

Run this command in the run box (*Start* > *Run...*) exactly as shown. You may copy and paste it over instead of re-typing it.

```
diskmgmt.msc
```
Then, post a screenshot. Use this thread to help you out: http://www.techsupportforum.com/hardware-support/other-f25/stickies-151520.html

To actually take the screenshot of the Window, press *ALT+PRINT SCREEN*.

It should look something like this:



What you we are looking for is that lime green bar to the left you see that says *Free Space* below it.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

there is not a start or run in linux


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Do you still have Windows installed? Sorry if I missed a bunch of the thread.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

no i think my windows os was messed up and i think thats why my computer wasnt workin b4 and no i dont have windows still installed


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

In that case you can probably format Windows. 

What is the screen you got directly after selecting Manual? What exactly did it say?

Here is a nice guide for installing Ubuntu (that is what you are using, right?).


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w278/datganstagapplebottomz/Screenshot-5.png

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w278/datganstagapplebottomz/Screenshot-4.png

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w278/datganstagapplebottomz/Screenshot-3.png

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w278/datganstagapplebottomz/Screenshot-2.png

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w278/datganstagapplebottomz/Screenshot-1.png

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w278/datganstagapplebottomz/Screenshot.png


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thats odd.

Download Ultimate Boot CD (UBCD) from my sig below. Burn the ISO using ISO recorder available from the link for free. Once you have the ISO downloaded and ISO recorder installed, right click on the ISO file and select *Copy to CD*.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Well, first of all personally I would clean that whole disk back to factory conditions (or almost) with something like DBAN.

Then install Ubuntu. Let it have it its way, and install it the way it suggests (worked perfectly for me).

Please understand one thing: Going to Linux (whatever "brand") means that largely you abandon the Windows programs; of course there is "Wine" which enables you to run Windows programs; but not all programs will work in it, but of 100% freeware programs, 95% work under Wine!

As for Ubuntu, here ends my attempt to help you, Keke, as I am learning the new Operating System myself; however I am sure you will like it! To add programs you can look through the "Add/Remove" section of the [Applications] menu, or throught the - searchable - list under [System] >> "Administration" >> "Synaptic Package Manager"... but in fact that is more a question for a new thread in the Linux forum here.

I wish you good luck in Ubuntu!


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

ok i have another problem yesturday when i was trying to learn how linux works it froze and like when i restarted it this came up 

no boot filename recieved 

then it will come to this screen that says no os is found and press f1 to repeat boot
then if i press f1 it goes back to the screen were it says no boot filename recieved


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Keke,



Dat_gurl_keke said:


> ok i have another problem yesturday when i was trying to learn how linux works it froze and like when i restarted it this came up
> 
> no boot filename recieved
> 
> ...


I too had a hard disk like that; I erased it (DBAN) and destroyed it, as it obviously is damaged in some way. You had the same problem with W2K, and now you have it with Ubuntu.

If I were you, I would erase the hard disk, destroy and replace it, and set up Ubuntu on a hard disk known to be in good shape, or even a new hard disk!


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

i do have another hard disk thats in good shape


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Dat_gurl_keke said:


> i do have another hard disk thats in good shape


Then use it to set up Ubuntu, that really is my advise; this one is "done"!!!


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

ok so if i replace my hard drive with my other one and use the ubuntu cd it will like fix my cpu


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Dat_gurl_keke said:


> ok so if i replace my hard drive with my other one and use the ubuntu cd it will like fix my cpu


If you mean by "CPU" the box (computer) then the answer is "Yes", if there is another issue with the real CPU (that is a large chip on your computer's main board) however then this advise wouldn't solve it.


----------



## Dat_gurl_keke (May 13, 2007)

i also have a windows xp cd now if that can help in any way and my hard disk drive not the one that im currnetly using but the other runs on windows xp so i hope dats gotting me somewhere


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Dat_gurl_keke said:


> i also have a windows xp cd now if that can help in any way and my hard disk drive not the one that im currnetly using but the other runs on windows xp so i hope dats gotting me somewhere


While it is good to have such a CD for the other computer (already running Windows XP, and which has the registration key sticker on it) I advise against installing XP on the second system, and I advise *especially* against installing it on this hard disk. Accept it; this one is gone!

Also, while it is not good practice to advise in a Windows forum; if I were you, I would take the chance and get more acquaintated with Ubuntu, but questions about it I would ask in the Linux forum here; I did so myself and they are very nice people, willing to help!!!


----------

